# Canceling a Amazon.com Account



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have been listing some books I had. Have now sold out. How do I cancel out the amazon.com listing?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I have been listing some books I had. Have now sold out. How do I cancel out the amazon.com listing?


I went on there to see what it said since on your heading you asked how to close your account and found this:

"If you'd like to close your account, visit your seller account and cancel any outstanding orders. Once you've done this, please contact us to request that your account be closed."

That sounds pretty easy if you can reach them. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Phased the questioon incorrectly. I want to keep the amazon.com account. I just want to stop offering this particular book on it.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

When you listed the book, it asked you how many copies you had. When you sold that #, your listing becomes inactive.

To totally delete the listing, go to sellercentral.amazon.com. In the top left there is a drop-down called "inventory." Choose "Manage Inventory", then on the next page, tick the box for the listing you want to delete, then click the little down arrow next to the word "Actions" then choose either "Close Listing" or "Delete Product and Listing." You will have to confirm your actions for them to stick.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Sorry, but I just don't see how to get to sellercentral.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

OK, still couldn't figure out how to deliete offering, but I did figure out how to change quantity available to zero.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Sorry, but I just don't see how to get to sellercentral.


Type

https://sellercentral.amazon.com

in your browser's address bar.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't know, don't sell on Amazon.


----------

